# My custom String Library - presentation video



## Pecchan (Feb 26, 2021)

Hello!

Here is presentation video of how we put together a custom sample instrument "Bethany" made from the strings of Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra. The instrument is a playable texture-generator with randomized aleatoric elements. Bethany is not for sale - this is not an advertisement but aims to give inspiration and ideas for a professional-level custom sample instrument. 

So this project is somewhere between "Hans Zimmer spends a month at Abbey Road" and "My first Kontakt instrument" and shows what can be achieved with a small team but with careful planning.

Bethany is used in drama series "Piece of My Heart", which will premiere March 26th.


----------



## ilja (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow! Congratulations, this sounds gorgeous! What a good idea and opportunity to use the recording time for creating your own library. If you ever decide to make it accesible to the public, let us know!
Will there be a chance to watch the series outside of Finland?

Greetings from Berlin,

Ilja


----------



## Pecchan (Feb 26, 2021)

ilja said:


> Wow! Congratulations, this sounds gorgeous! What a good idea and opportunity to use the recording time for creating your own library. If you ever decide to make it accesible to the public, let us know!
> Will there be a chance to watch the series outside of Finland?
> 
> Greetings from Berlin,
> ...


Thank you!

I can't make it available for public as the orchestra in question is the Radio Symphony which is a government institution and by law not permitted to make business with any private parties. But I might make a new one with a session orchestra and release that one, there have been initial talks.

They are trying to sell the series now and it will probably air elsewhere in Europe as well later this year . I will release a soundtrack album of it once the series itself is out.

Thanks!


----------



## imusic (Feb 26, 2021)

"congratulations" ! sounds good to me, "imusic"


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 26, 2021)

I love this. Nice work, Ilja and friends.


----------



## rudi (Feb 26, 2021)

That sounds really good - as you wrote it is indeed "inspirational".
Well done!


----------



## Pecchan (Feb 26, 2021)

rudi said:


> That sounds really good - as you wrote it is indeed "inspirational".
> Well done!


Thanks! I`m glad if it`s helpful!


----------



## topijokinen (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow! Huippuduunia! 😀👍

whats the name of the series in finnish? Maybe I’ll watch? 😊


----------



## Pecchan (Feb 26, 2021)

topijokinen said:


> Wow! Huippuduunia! 😀👍
> 
> whats the name of the series in finnish? Maybe I’ll watch? 😊


”Pala Sydämestä”. Starts on the 26th at YLE. Kiitti!


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 26, 2021)

That is great! 

Congratulations, such an exciting project 



Pecchan said:


> I can't make it available for public as the orchestra in question is the Radio Symphony which is a government institution and by law not permitted to make business with any private parties.


Release it for free then


----------

